# favorite lakes pics.



## bcbouy (Jan 11, 2012)

just thought i'd post some of my favourite (so far )British Columbia fishing lakes. id love to see your neck of the woods. post em if you got em.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 11, 2012)

Sunrise on the Chetek Chain - one of the more memorable sunrises I've seen.


----------



## batman (Jan 11, 2012)

excellent pictures guys.Getting ready to get a DSLR and will be submitting some soon.Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 11, 2012)

One of the local fishing holes. Not many people here in late August, but the scenery is beautiful


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mille Lacs in Minnesota


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Thomson Lake, Michigan. One of my favorite lakes to fish for bluegill.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fort Lauderdale Intracoastal Waterway


----------



## SevenPin (Jan 12, 2012)

Lake Wylie, SC (and NC) 




My favorite bank (NC side of Wylie) - sitting in about 30' of water where I took the picture.




SevenPin


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 12, 2012)

Douglas Lake in Sevier County TN.


----------



## linehand (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## JBooth (Jan 22, 2012)

Lake Martin, Louisiana
Great for Sac-au-lait (crappie)
It's jet black water, very pretty.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 23, 2012)

Remote lake near Espanola, Canada

This is near the campsite





paddling to the best spot on the lake





and the reason we come here





early morning coffee is hard to beat here.





this is a nice spot too....its in a narrow channel on the main lakes. the narrows gives you shelter from bad weather and this little island makes a nice camping spot on the way back. Unfortunatly last year some slobs seem to be camping / partying there and left it a mess. Guess we'll have to find another spot.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 23, 2012)

:twisted: Here's a few.....


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 23, 2012)

SevenPin said:


> Lake Wylie, SC (and NC)
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...



I love lake wylie!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 23, 2012)

Acouple


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 30, 2012)

summer is coming. time to fire up this thread again. show off your paradise.


----------



## bcbouy (May 6, 2012)

fished this one today with my middle son.got a bichin sunburn :?


----------



## mpknls (May 7, 2012)




----------



## mpknls (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hanr3 (May 7, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## Dman23 (May 8, 2012)

St. Louis River/bay. Duluth, MN


----------



## Dman23 (May 8, 2012)

Another one. My favorite lake, Island Lake just north of Duluth MN that pic isnt enhanced in any way either!!


----------



## JasonLester (May 9, 2012)

Dman23 said:


> Another one. My favorite lake, Island Lake just north of Duluth MN that pic isnt enhanced in any way either!!




Isn't enhanced and I am sure doesn't even capture how it really looked....pictures rarely capture it all in my experence... But that is a nice pic.


----------



## Dman23 (May 9, 2012)

I know. I was suprised it turned out so good, but yeah nothing like in person.


----------



## Bigkat650 (May 11, 2012)

Cayuga Lake in Upstate NY.







Usually I run in Seneca Lake, which is the sister lake to this one. Both lakes are about 35 miles long and average 2.5 miles wide. Very few places on earth that is as beautiful as this area in the summertime.


----------



## Coach d (May 13, 2012)

Rhodes Pond, Godwin, NC. Taken with the iPhone.


----------



## ChrisP (May 13, 2012)

Caples Lake near the crest of the Sierra Nevada, about 7800 feet in elevation, holds Rainbows, Browns and some Lake Trout. Currently still covered with ice except along the edges. Looking forward to getting up there in late May!


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 13, 2012)

Pic's from our honeymoon, lake superior


----------



## devilmutt (May 13, 2012)

Belva Deer (Iowa)











Burntside Lake (Minnesota)






Lake Agnes in the BWCA (Minnesota)


----------



## SVOMike86 (May 14, 2012)

Not even sure this lake (pond) has a name, its the spot right outside my front door. Was fishing topwater the other night and saw this sunset. Taken with my Android phone, stock camera, no alterations. I didn't think too much of it originally, but when I showed my wife, she was pissed I didnt get her SLR out of the truck...


----------



## bcbouy (May 17, 2012)

we got chased out a few days later ,the forest fire smoke was too much.we found out later there were two fires and they were very close.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 18, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> we got chased out a few days later ,the forest fire smoke was too much.we found out later there were two fires and they were very close.




That last picture is just freakin sexy man i love it


----------



## devilmutt (May 18, 2012)

Lake Fork






Disappointment Lake, BWCA MN (work trip)


----------



## DanMC (May 19, 2012)

Carson Pegasus Provincial Park,Alberta Canada...trout lake


----------



## MrSimon (May 31, 2012)

*Klotz Lake, Ontario*





*Black Lake, NY*















*Crotch Lake, Ontario*




















*The Susquehanna River, PA*





*Lake Vermillion, MN*


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> *Klotz Lake, Ontario*
> *Lake Vermillion, MN*




Good lake for nothern's and muskies.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> *The Susquehanna River, PA*



Hey that's my neck of the woods! I live near Sunbury, right next to Lake Augusta in the River. Where the North and West Branch meet.


----------



## Zum (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## JMichael (Jun 3, 2012)

I drive by this lake almost every year when I go on a hunting trip and keep threatening to fish it the following spring. So far I've never kept my word to fish it. Old Town lake in eastern AR.


----------



## Recon (Jun 3, 2012)

Susquehanna River near Falls, PA.


----------

